# Tru-Oil in Canada (a maybe psa)



## R.S.Fraser Sr. (Aug 15, 2009)

I think both on this board and a few others, I have read that it is not available after 
present supplies in Canada run out.

I was in the Winnipeg Lee Valley store last week,
and picked a couple of bottles from the floor rack.
As I cashed out, I mentioned that I heard it is becoming rare in Canada.
She checked her stock and said she had more, 
and that the file shows they will continue to get it.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I haven't heard that at all. I always get mine from Lee Valley or Amazon


----------



## Coach (Feb 10, 2012)

A while back I purchased a 32oz bottle online, cost around $30, and had it shipped to a depo in Pembina for pick up.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Birchwood Casey True-Oil Stock Finish 32-Ounce Liquid, Cleaning & Maintenance Products - Amazon Canada

Only one left but they also have smaller bottles.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Also available at Cabella's.


----------



## JPitt (Mar 3, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can also get the Birchwood Casey Wax? Can't seem to find that in Canada anywhere?! Any leads?


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

JPitt said:


> Does anyone know where I can also get the Birchwood Casey Wax? Can't seem to find that in Canada anywhere?! Any leads?


Birchwood Casey Gun Stock Wax, 3-Ounce, Cleaning & Maintenance Products - Amazon Canada


----------



## JPitt (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks, but I'm trying to find it in Canada. Shipping across the border makes what should cost ~$10 cost almost $30. Anyone?


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

JPitt said:


> Thanks, but I'm trying to find it in Canada. Shipping across the border makes what should cost ~$10 cost almost $30. Anyone?


I never knew amazon.ca sold products that are shipped from the states. I'll have to watch for that in the future.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Guitar101 said:


> I never knew amazon.ca sold products that are shipped from the states. I'll have to watch for that in the future.


All the time, and it's not always obvious where it is shipping from so you can dinged with duties and additional shipping. I would have assumed that amazon.CA would have be out of Canada. Stuff that is "fulfilled by Amazon" is out of Mississauga I believe, but other vendors can be anywhere.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Swervin55 said:


> Also available at Cabella's.


+1 - That's where I get mine too...


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

ZeroGravity said:


> All the time, and it's not always obvious where it is shipping from so you can dinged with duties and additional shipping. I would have assumed that amazon.CA would have be out of Canada. Stuff that is "fulfilled by Amazon" is out of Mississauga I believe, but other vendors can be anywhere.



You do not pay anything to the postman if you order through amazon, even if it is in the USA. The seller and amazon have already put that into the price. You pay tax through Amazon not at the door.

I bought my Fishman amp through Amazon, through a US retailer. There were customs on the order but the Seller reimbursed me for that because it was supposed to be in the price of the item.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Is this not available at Walmart, Canadian Tire or any gun shop in Canada?

I just found a post from 2012 stating this as fact as well. I am sure some of the guys above have bought some more recently than 2012.


----------

